Which note taking app has support for linux and android? - stealthmodeclan
======
Davidbrcz
I use a self-hosted nextcloud instance with the Note module. The notes are
sync with Nexcloud between my devices and there is an android Note app. On my
desktop, any text editor will do, but I'm fond of Emacs with Deft

    
    
      Deft is an Emacs mode for quickly browsing, filtering, and editing directories of plain text notes, inspired by Notational Velocity. 
      It was designed for increased productivity when writing and taking notes by making it fast and simple to find the right file at the right time and by automating many of the usual tasks such as creating new files and saving files.

------
murrayb
Evernote does me perfectly fine.

I have recently downloaded NixNote for another try (last time I tried it was
still called Nevernote). It seems ok so far but nothing compelling (for me) to
make the switch from Evernote.

------
fartaria88
I use simplenote and is great for my needs: simple and clean interface,
Markdown support, cloud storage, android/linux/browser support, free and
developed by automattic

